# Fort Mcrae Camping and Fishing



## aquatic argobull

I'm thinking about planning an overnight tent camping trip to Fort Mcrae. I'd like to paddle there, but don't know any good places to put in and leave my truck. I know Ft. Pickens won't allow you to park there without an expensive overnight parking pass. 

Also, I've never been there before so I don't know what the area looks like. Is there any fort left there? Where is the best (or most scenic) camping area? 

We are looking to fish for our dinner. Any tips? I am under the assumption there are jetties there and that they are most likely holding some sheepshead. 

Thanks, there's not a lot of published information out there so I appreciate any help here.


----------



## keperry1182

Let me know when you want to go, if you'd like company I'll show you around and I can put in at Sherman cove and escort you. I camp there all the time


----------



## aquatic argobull

Can non-military put in there?


----------



## MrPhoShiz

unfortunately not. military, DOD and retirees at sherman cove only. But like Perry said he can escort you in and you both can launch there. I have the ft pickens pass and as much as i fish the gulf it has paid off. spend the 25 for the annual pass and the 30ish for the night annual pass and it will definitely pay off. At the pass you can get sheepshead, specks and red drum as well as the occasional king, spanish or black drum. Lots of pompano along the gulf surf but the pickings are there.

edit: the only down side to ft pickens is the LONG drive.


----------



## PAWGhunter

MrPhoShiz said:


> I have the ft pickens pass and as much as i fish the gulf it has paid off. spend the 25 for the annual pass and the 30ish for the night annual pass and it will definitely pay off.


Worth every penny.:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sounds like fun. id Ike to do that sometime and can also escort.


----------



## keperry1182

Shark fishing out there is awesome as well. And its a good place to camp. Im up for it just about any weekend with good weather, and will be going on my own soon anyway. I'll post when Im headin out if anyone wants to go along.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I will be out there tomorrow and monday fishing. Camping Sunday night. Probably going to do some sheepshead fishing at the Pickens Jettys and maybe hit the Mass on Monday weather permitting. Staying the night on the beach at Ft. Mcrae Sunday night. Thanks for the offers for an escort at Sherman, but I think I will just fork over the money to get a Ft Pickens night pass. All are welcome to come hang out and fish and camp with us.


----------



## keperry1182

Take dry wood and tender for a fire. You'll regret it if ya don't have one, and if it stops raining best take bug juice that's gotta be home base for no-see-ums


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

don't take any glass out there either, or dogs.
The rangers are so bored, they will surely stop to "say hello".


----------



## aquatic argobull

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## KILO1963

Where at Sherman COve can we launch kayaks? DO they allow kayakers to utilize the regular boat ramps or, is there a separate ramp area to launch kayaks? Also, can we leave vehicles at Sherman Cove marina overnight? We're thinking about going fishing the McRea area and hanging out till the wee hours of the morning (tonight). Never fished that area but wanna try it out. ny help, guidance would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FLSalomon

I launch from Sherman frequently - the ramps are concrete and busy. But, there is a small space to launch a kayak on the far left side.  See photo. By the way, make sure you fish the shallow flats in the cove before heading to the NMZ. NMZ and Ft. McRee are 1 mile due south.


----------



## KILO1963

NMZ? Is it OK to fish in the Seaweed Restoration Area, just as you enter the Ft. Mcree area (on the NW side), or is that area off limits? Saw there were signs there, stating it was a Seaweed Restoration Area.


----------



## KILO1963

NMZ........ No Motor Zone?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

KILO1963 said:


> Where at Sherman COve can we launch kayaks? DO they allow kayakers to utilize the regular boat ramps or, is there a separate ramp area to launch kayaks? Also, can we leave vehicles at Sherman Cove marina overnight? We're thinking about going fishing the McRea area and hanging out till the wee hours of the morning (tonight). Never fished that area but wanna try it out. ny help, guidance would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


FYI,
Sherman Cove is for active or retired military and D.O.D. employees.


----------



## KILO1963

I know. Pushing 30 yrs military (AD & GS) so I can launch there no problem.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

30 years, wow.
Thanks for that commitment to our nation.


----------



## FLSalomon

yes - NMZ = No Motor Zone, it will be marked by a row of white / orange buoys. There is a decent number of fish in the cove as well. There is some shore bird nesting sites on the beach side that prohibit you from going ashore, but there is other space to camp, walk about, etc. 

Remember that there is still an exclusion zone around base shoreline - you are not supposed to come within 500 feet of the shore around NAS - there are more buoys to mark that - the USCG or NASP Security will stop you.


----------



## spacebase1952

new to the area of ft pickens. will be down the road for 4 nights. where can you go to surf fish? what tackle and bait or lures do you use in that area? signed spacebase


----------

